# Will this kill off filter Bacteria?



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

A friend recently bought some fish, and now they have what seems to be White-Spots/Ich.

He first noticed it and then promptly bought some medication a day after buying the fish, but he asked me if the medication would kill his bacteria in his filter and tank.
(He hasn't used the medication yet)

Here are the following ingredients, I currently have the medication sat on my desk as I wont allow him to use it at risk of killing his bacteria off.
The brand name is "eSHa EXIT" and it states on the instructions

_"It is biodegradable and even after repeated use no remaining elements are left in the aquarium an no residues are left on the fish. EXIT can be used with the very sensitive fish (Such as chocolate Gourami's) and very young fish due to its carefully balanced composition. Unlike many other treatments, EXIT does not contain formaldehyde which can be damaging to sensitive fish."_

Composition/1ml
Ethacridine lactate 6.3mg, Malachite Green Oxalate 0.31mg, Methlene Blue 3.98mg in water.

I have never had white spots in any of my tanks so I had no clue what to tell him, or anything else to recommend either.

Are there any other remedies that can be used to 'kill' the parasites? 
I heard using salt, and turning up the tanks heater by a single degree per 24 hours can help too, but I wasn't exactly sure.

*EDIT*
He also has a Carbon Filtration (Fluval U series, I think).


----------



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

A friend recently bought some fish, and now they have what seems to be White-Spots/Ich.

He first noticed it and then promptly bought some medication a day after buying the fish, but he asked me if the medication would kill his bacteria in his filter and tank.
(He hasn't used the medication yet)

Here are the following ingredients, I currently have the medication sat on my desk as I wont allow him to use it at risk of killing his bacteria off.
The brand name is "eSHa EXIT" and it states on the instructions

"It is biodegradable and even after repeated use no remaining elements are left in the aquarium an no residues are left on the fish. EXIT can be used with the very sensitive fish (Such as Chocolate Gourami's) and very young fish due to its carefully balanced composition. Unlike many other treatments, EXIT does not contain formaldehyde which can be damaging to sensitive fish."

Composition/1ml
Ethacridine lactate 6.3mg, Malachite Green Oxalate 0.31mg, Methlene Blue 3.98mg in water.

I have never had white spots in any of my tanks so I had no clue what to tell him, or anything else to recommend either.

Are there any other remedies that can be used to 'kill' the parasites? 
I heard using salt, and turning up the tanks heater by a single degree per 24 hours can help too, but I wasn't exactly sure.

*EDIT*
He also has a Carbon Filtration (Fluval U series, I think).


Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ycling-other-than-105345/page2/#ixzz20S1KcLq3


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm not familiar with that medication, so I can't say if it will kill the bacteria ... but I believe those last two ingredients are antibiotics so...

I've dealt with Ich once on a new Betta from the store, treatment is simple. I used Copper Safe, which I know to be safe for not only the bacteria, but live plants which all my tanks have.

1) Do a 50% water change
2) Remove carbon from filter, but leave the pad/sponge
3) Dose Copper Safe
4) Raise tank temperature to 86 minimum (if fish can handle it). Do this slowly over the course of 24 hours.
5) Leave the tank alone for 1 full week.
6) Do a 50% water change.
7) Replace Carbon

Use an airstone during this period, warm water holds less oxygen.

The only thing you should do to the tank during the week is a water change if tests show excess ammonia/nitrite, replacement water will need to be dosed with Copper Safe before adding (if you remove 5 gallons, dose for 5 gallons).


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I am not familiar with this brand of medicine. I'd suggest you check the fish disease forum for ich remedies.
In a nutshell, if it is ich, ich is a parasite and the tank must be treated to eradicate so it is a moot point if the bacteria are [also] set back.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

You wont be able to use the carbon filter while treating for ich as the carbon will remove the medication rendering it useless.

Raise the temperature slowly to above 82F, start the treatment immediately as this will give you the greatest chance of success.

I cannot comment on the medication as I have never heard of it..the increase of temperature may require you to add an airstone to the tank to allow more oxygen into the water..higher temperature lowers the oxygen content.


----------



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

Paraguard works very well with ich for me.
I can only find it at the top of the line fish store here.

As other folks said, don't mess around. Raise the temp and treat.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I've not seen that product either. But of the ingredients, both malachite green and methylene blue can harm plants. And not all fish will tolerate malachite green, though the level included in this formula is not likely to be that significant.

If the fish can stand it, raising the temperature only can work without medications. Up to 90F for a good week. Depends upon the fish species which are not mentioned.

If the above is not feasible, then raising the temp to 85F and using CopperSafe has worked for me with sensitive fish. There are still some that will have trouble with this high a temp, but for just a week most seem to manage. Geo has outlined the process I use.

Ich is fairly common, it is present in all waters and most aquaria just waiting for the stress of the fish to allow it to penetrate their defenses. And acquiring new fish is highly stressful, so it frequently appears at this time. A Quarantine tank for new fish is a wise precaution. While ich is relatively easy to deal with, fish are now often carrying protozoans that can be nasty.

Byron.

Edit: I came across the second thread after posting in the first, and have now combined the two.


----------



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

He currently has Cherry Barbs, Platys (Blue-black / Orange-red) and Albino Corydoras.

So what temperature / time combo would you recommend?


----------



## GregC (Jul 14, 2012)

I had Ich in my tank and I used the malachite green and it killed 3 fish who did not have Ich and it turned my rocks etc green. I was told to use Tri-sulphate tablets and it works great. Remember no carbon in your filter and after 3 day the ich was all gone


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Ich is very, very easy to treat. Raising the temp to 86 is all you need to do. I have yet to find a fish that couldn't handle the warm water for 2 weeks ( all my fish are given a heat treatment while in quarantine). There is no point to using multiple treatments at once.


----------



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Ich is very, very easy to treat. Raising the temp to 86 is all you need to do. I have yet to find a fish that couldn't handle the warm water for 2 weeks ( all my fish are given a heat treatment while in quarantine). There is no point to using multiple treatments at once.


Hey Jaysee, you've been of great help, me and my friend really appreciate it!

I've told him to slowly raise the temperature, and he is currently at 82F/28C, up several degrees from its previous 25-26C.
I've told him to use some of that eSHa EXIT product too, to which he has done, he said the fish started to swim a little erratically after about 20 minutes or so, but I told him that might be because of the ingredients working more so than it harming the fish, he's also taken the Carbon out of his Filter too and turned all his aeration up to the maximum.
- How long do you think I should tell him to keep the temperature up for? And at what temperature specifically?
86F/30C for 1-2 weeks?


(Not sure if I mentioned this before, but the eSHa EXIT product is biodegradable and it also states water changes aren't needed after the full treatment, apart from normal weekly water changes).


----------



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

P.S. Jaysee, you recommend not using multiple treatments at once.

Does this mean that you recommend just using the heat treatment, and not the medication he bought? I.E put the Carbon back into the Filter and let it filter the Medication out, then continue with raising the Temp.
Also: Do you have much experience with curing Ich on Cherry Barbs, Platys and Albino Corydoras at higher temperatures? Since I wasn't exactly sure if they could handle it entirely.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The treatment is 2 weeks at 86. Some strains have a higher tolerance of heat than others, so while you may see recommendations for lower temps, the reason I suggest a higher one is to ensure a successful treatment. Only once was 86 insufficient - 90 was required. The lower the temp, the greater the chance of the treatment not working. 

I don't know anything about the med of which you speak. When I have had to medicate, quick cure was/is my go to med. the reason you should not mix treatments (meds with heat) is that many meds utilize the oxygen in the water, which is depleted from the higher temp. Most everyone will tell you to use an air stone - I don't own one. IME it is unnecessary, even at 90 degrees. You will also hear that you have to do daily water changes and gravel vacs - something else I don't do. As long as you are adding the same temp water back to th tank, it's not going to hurt you, but it's something I've found to be unnecessary. I also do not raise the temp "slowly". I plug in the heater which is pre set to the desired temp (it's important to play with it to find that sweet spot. Don't just assume it will be 86 because that's what the dial is set to).. The heater is not going to raise the water temp fast enough to be a problem. 

I have not encountered a fish that had a problem with the heat treatment, barbs, corys and platys included. 

I would put carbon back in and just do the heat.


----------



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

Do both heat and meds kill ich during the reproductive cycle?


----------

